# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  RV110W & QuickConnect

## DVader

Καλησπέρα

Προσπαθώ σε ένα RV110W να κάνω το QuickConnect VPN να παίξει ... Έχει κανείς εμπειρία από αυτό ..? 
Βασικά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να συνδεθεί με τίποτα.. Εχω ανοίξει στον router τις 443,60443,1000,500,10000

----------

